# Jam or butter? or Jam AND butter?



## HokieAirman (Mar 4, 2010)

My wife and I have a grave disagreement... This evening I told her she started me on a bad habit...that is using both butter AND jelly on the same piece of bread, something I had never done before our wedded bliss. She retorted that she is just making me normal, implying that most everyone uses jam and butter on their bread at the same time, and that's why they serve both at restaurants. I gently corrected her by adding my insightful wisdom that the restaurant provided both as a courtesy to allow the guest to choose either or. So, what's the verdict?

NOTE: THE POLL REFERS TO USING SAID CONDIMENTS ON THE SAME PIECE OF BREAD.


----------



## MarieP (Mar 4, 2010)

Just jam. I hardly ever butter my bread, except if it is garlic butter or cinnamon butter.


----------



## Curt (Mar 4, 2010)

What kind of jam do you use with garlic butter?


----------



## MarieP (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL!!! Silly...

I hardly even use butter, much less with jam


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 4, 2010)

The butter is a must on jam with bread. I'm curious why you say it is a "bad habit," though?


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't use either, but if I did they would go together.


----------



## Sweaty Deacon (Mar 4, 2010)

Definitely both. But, usually only butter if the bread is hot. cold butter on cold bread, not so much.


----------



## Adam's Eve (Mar 5, 2010)

Mmmm... buuuuuttter.... mmmmm... jaaaaam.... cold, hot, doesn't matter

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

And I'm surprised at you... growing up in Virginia and all... you should listen to your wife on this one.


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 5, 2010)

Jam AND butter, dingbat! I'm from the land of fruits and nuts and even I know THAT!


----------



## Idelette (Mar 5, 2010)

Jam and butter definitely!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jam and butter only if the butter is _peanut butter_.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 5, 2010)

What is jam?

We have jelly.
We have preserves.
We have marmalade.
We have compote.
We don't have jam.

I eat all of the above with butter, hot or cold. What I really like is to mix butter and sorghum together and then spread it on a piece of bread or a biscuit. Man, I'm getting hungry.


----------

